# My first ABTs



## tom 178 (Jul 27, 2014)

They are in the smoke.

Shrimp added













ABTs_zps67802f76.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014






Cheese added













ABTcheese_zpse3a839e5.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014






Ready for smoke













ABTforsmoke_zpsf809baa9.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014






In the smoke













ABTssmoking_zpsd7b0b51d.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 27, 2014)

Wow, what sort of cheese did you use?


----------



## tom 178 (Jul 27, 2014)

I used cream cheese and shredded cheddar Bobank.













ABTs8_zpsc8b88f52.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014


















ABTs7_zps96b9e083.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014


















ABTs6_zpsdb9f054a.jpg



__ tom 178
__ Jul 27, 2014






Wow smoked cream cheese mixed with cheddar smoked is very good. The peppers were not very hot even my wife ate them and she does not do anything spicy hot. I did not soak them in Sprite to lessen the heat and they were still pretty mild, but that pepper flavor was great. Next time (and there definitely be a next) I'll leave some seeds in mine for the heat.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2014)

Great looking ABT'S!!! 

We like spicy hot food and I have to say, batch to batch pepper to pepper those guys can be hotter than you think they should! Two weeks ago we did a batch and I thought we used bell peppers. This weeks batch Habanero on the heat scale! Didn't bother us, but killed our guests, lol! I normally sample a couple just to see but didn't this last batch. 

FYI, left over ABT's, if you have any make a great  omelet filling!


----------



## mjeffcoat (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice. Loves me some ABT's.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2014)

Those are stunning! My wife loves shrimp, so I am going to definitely have to try this recipe soon!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 28, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Great looking ABT'S!!!
> 
> We like spicy hot food and I have to say, batch to batch pepper to pepper those guys can be hotter than you think they should! Two weeks ago we did a batch and I thought we used bell peppers. This weeks batch Habanero on the heat scale! Didn't bother us, but killed our guests, lol! I normally sample a couple just to see but didn't this last batch.
> 
> FYI, left over ABT's, if you have any make a great omelet filling!


A concern for me as well as my wife can't tolerate much spicy heat. May have to make half ABT and half SBT


----------



## tom 178 (Aug 3, 2014)

My wife does not like hot peppers so I got lucky with the mild jalapenos this time. Today I going to try some SBT's and more ABT's. I used up my shrimp yesterday (pigs on the beach) so the SBT's are going to be pulled pork, cheese, rub, bacon and a little Q sauce.


----------



## hdflame (Aug 5, 2014)

Gonna have to try the shrimp, they look good!


----------

